# Racket pedunkle



## troy (Apr 28, 2016)

Wossner black wings, johanna burkhardt


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2016)

Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## troy (Apr 28, 2016)

Are these the same?


----------



## cattmad (Apr 28, 2016)

Technically no, depending on who you speak too

Wossner black wings is roth x anitum, RHS recognise this as a species for registration

Johanna burkhardt is roth x adductum

Unfortunatly the problem is many don't recognize anitum as a seperate species but rather as a variety of adductum.

The AOS refused to accept anything with anitum in it (as anitum is not listed by CITES) for judging so most people used roth x adductum var anitum = johanna burkhardt for showing. This created the mess these two are now in.


----------



## troy (Apr 29, 2016)

Ok, because there is also paul parks, sandy x adductum v. Anitum and yang ji hawk sandy x adductum var anitum


----------



## cattmad (Apr 29, 2016)

Paul parks is sanderianum x adductum not car anitum but due to AOS BS a lot of people hid yang ji hawk as PP same as johanna burkhardt


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2016)

yep, a mess.


----------



## Silvan (Apr 29, 2016)

You have a similar situation with the cross Chou-Yi Anigode ( godefroyae x adductum) and Hung Sheng Tango (leucochilum x adductum). The Hung Sheng Tango I've seen for sale were made with the anitum. But, RHS puts them as synonyms...
I'm not even sure if either cross were ever made with a "plain" adductum.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2016)

troy said:


> Ok, because there is also paul parks, sandy x adductum v. Anitum and yang ji hawk sandy x adductum var anitum



We don't have any anitum here!! :ninja:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 29, 2016)

I think one set of the name is older before they used anitum as a parent in the basically the same cross, although of course the color might come out better with anitum.

I like the name Woessner Black Wing a lot, by the way, especially when Woessner is pronounced correctly in German!


----------

